# Why is it so easy for some tanks, but so hard for others?



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm having a real heck of a time getting this tank started up, but others set up, and have fish in by the end of the day, and no real problems to speak of.

What are they doing right that I have obviously done wrong?? Somebody please enlighten me.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is impossible to answer this question without a lot of very specific information. Since you already have a thread on ammonia and fungus problems in your tank, I suggest that you concentrate on making the information in that thread as complete as possible, so that people can help you there.

Sorry you are having a tough time!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It may just be the style of tank you have set up with the organic soil capped with pea gravel. Running into issues will only provide you with more experience going forward. Keep at it and do not rush things.


----------



## Sumthin Fishy (Aug 22, 2009)

The only real problem you've had is the ammonia level. Bacterial blooms and driftwood fungus are common nuisances in all types of tanks. Just google them and see. I've had both in my tanks. Neither will hurt plants or fish and both are self-limiting.

Have some patience...relax and step away from the tank.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Sumthin Fishy said:


> relax and step away from the tank.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

It's not that you're doing anything wrong - remember that you're in the process of constructing an unbelievably complicated miniature ecosystem, over which we hobbyists actually have very little control. Every tank is different from the very beginning - what seems like a minor difference on paper can have major effects down the line. Butterfly Effect in action! Patience is key.


----------



## brewster (Apr 15, 2004)

Go to church


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

brewster said:


> Go to church


:faint2:

Have you been talking to my grandmother??


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

brewster said:


> Go to church


Not the best place for aquarium advice.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

PaulG said:


> Not the best place for aquarium advice.


Hee hee....I think he meant I should pray.

Hard.


----------



## brewster (Apr 15, 2004)

Silvering hit the nail on the head. Sometimes patience is key. Very little happens quickly in this hobby. The best you can do is research, apply your research, and be patient. While it is true that a little prayer won't hurt, a wise man said god helps them who help themselves. Research; Application; Patience. Sometimes that means mostly patience.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

That was a great series of advice for one of the most fundamental aspects of our hobby, patience. These events you speak of happen, you just need to ride them out.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Reef2plants said:


> That was a great series of advice for one of the most fundamental aspects of our hobby, patience. These events you speak of happen, you just need to ride them out.


I'm getting there in the patience department. It helps a lot that my own tank is turning the corner, and becoming truly cycled.


----------

